# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Jedna mama koja bi pričala na TV o lošem iskustvu na porodu

## Danci_Krmed

Jedna emisija traži mamu koja bi pričala o nasilju koja je doživjela na porodu. Snimanje u Zagrebu drugi tjedan, neće dugo trajati i možete dogovoriti gdje i kad snimati.

Javiti se meni na pp molim.

----------

